

The great 1980s Dungeons and Dragons panic - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26328105

======
wbillingsley
It feels very odd reading about this "moral panic" of my childhood, as nobody
where I grew up was in any way panicked at all. Did I somehow miss out on it?
I played lots of D&D with my elder brother and his friends, and we went to a
fairly large church in England, but nobody showed the slightest disapproval.
One of my brother's friends' clothing was commented on once (he always wore
camo pants and army boots), but the game was never frowned upon.

~~~
FatalLogic
While the story is from the BBC, all the anti-D&D sources they cite seem to be
in the US. So it looks like this moral panic was more of a US phenomenon.

------
jmgtan
Ah this brings back memories. My sister, who is still very religious, went
into full blown panic mode when she discovered some D&D materials on my desk.
This also brings back memories of tape backmasking to find "hidden" satanic
messages in rock/metal songs

------
tzs
Earlier discussion (by about 30 minutes):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571223)

(bbc.co.uk vs bbc.com in the URL)

------
jmnicolas
For me it was in the 90s, and I remember the so-called specialists that were
warning parents about the dangers of RPGs.

As usual FUD about something that was misunderstood.

